

Auto detecting page content via PHP - mihailshumilov
http://getpagecontent.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.foxnews.com%2Fus%2F2015%2F05%2F30%2Fsavopoulos-assistant-allegedly-lied-to-police-about-details-40000-cash-delivery%2F

======
mihailshumilov
Sources here
[https://github.com/mihailShumilov/readability](https://github.com/mihailShumilov/readability)

------
jmprobert
Nice - I was looking for a tool to scrape page content length.

